# Tank Mate for Paradise Fish



## angelover (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a 20 gallon tank with some small tetras as a group and a paradise gourami that was formerly in the community tank but was bullying the other fish so we moved him to this separate tank. im afraid he is lonely and was wondering what kind of fish could go well with the paradise fish so that they won't be bullying each other. 

thanks


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

a group of 3 or 4 cories for the bottom of the tank would work for you........Non aggressive and would never bother the gourami.........Just a thought


----------



## angelover (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks. do you think that any good sized non-agrresive fish would be okay? because when the paradise fish was in the community tank it was nipping at other fish (particularly angels and the other gourami that was in there, which we expected)...i've read that the paradise fish like to live alone but it just seems kind of alone in that tank with all the other little tetras


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

gouramis as they mature CAN get rather aggressive, especially with other kinds of gouramis, typically the paradise fish is usually one of the more docile gourami species, but you never can tell..........Since this fish has a history of nipping tank mates, i wouldnt trust putting other fish his size in with him......Your tetras are probably left alone due to size and their non threatening manner and quickness........I still think some kind of bottom dweller is the way to go for your tank, due to its size and the gourami and its history


----------



## angelover (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks so much  i want some more fish in there, not too too many, but enough that the paradise fish won't feel so alone, you know? and i would feel badly if we bought a fish to put in there and it got attacked by the paradise fish.


----------

